# Happy 8th Birthday Sam!



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

I fell in love with you the minute I saw your picture. I was only supposed to foster you and found you a good home, but when I met you, I just couldn't let you go. You are by far the best dog I've ever had. I've always gotten complients on your looks, temperament and just about everything about you. You are the best thing that ever happned to me, you are my heart and soul. I love you boy, please live many many years more!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9AvsvviYKd8


----------



## tnbsmommy (Mar 23, 2009)

Happy Birthday, Sam! He's absolutely Gorgeous!!!


----------



## AngelJ (Aug 24, 2009)

Sam!!!! Such a handsome boy. Hope you enjoy your special day.

Wishing you many more birthdays!!!!


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Happy Birthday handsome Man Sam!!!

I would be a foster failure too and you gave him a fantastic life!

A match made in heaven!!


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

Happy Birthday Sam!!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Sam and many MANY more!!


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Sam!


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Oh wow...what a very special boy... I loved the video - he's such a happy, well balanced dog. The music was so appropriate - the words brought tears to my eyes. What is the song you used? Wishing you and Sam many, many more years together. As someone said earlier - a match made in heaven...

Happy birthday handsome!!!


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEAR SAM!!!!!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Happy Birthday Sam!!!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Happy Birthday, Sam!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Kris, it took me a while to find the right song but as soon as I heard this one, it too brought tears to my eyes, it is totally how I feel about my boy and I thought it was the perfect one.

It is by Keith Urban, the song is called Only You Can Love Me This Way.


----------



## LukesMom (Jun 12, 2009)

What a beautiful tribute to a very handsome birthday boy.







Sam and many, many more.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Happy Birthday Sam!

He is adorable!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Thank you everyone!


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

You have done so much with him!!!! A def. foster failure but what an awesome reward!!!!


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

What a wonderful foster failure!!
















and many more!!


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Happy Birthday handsome Sam!!!







to many more


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: GSDBESTK9Kris, it took me a while to find the right song but as soon as I heard this one, it too brought tears to my eyes, it is totally how I feel about my boy and I thought it was the perfect one.
> 
> It is by Keith Urban, the song is called Only You Can Love Me This Way.


It's a wonderful song and I love Keith Urban, so that makes it even better. It's perfect!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Happy Bday Sam!! Hard to believe he is 8, may he see 8 more.


----------



## Canuck (Mar 21, 2009)

Wishing you and Sam a great birthday!


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

I hope you had a wonderful Birthday, Sam!


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

Happy Birthday Handsome Boy and many, many more!


----------

